# Keeping Bait Minnows



## TJ8 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi guys!
So I'm trying to come up with a way to keep bait minnows without having to buy a new tank to store them. I think I am going to buy a cheap 10-20 gallon internal filter and a clear rubbermaid bin and then use a heater I already have. Will this work or do you guys have any other ideas? I usually feed them hikari gold cichlid pellets but its nice to give them some live food every once and awhile.
Thanks!
TJ


----------



## BobHanssen (Mar 6, 2012)

Convict Cichlids. they breed frequently and are easy to raise. All you need is a tank for the parents and a few 10 gals for fry

Also, rubbermaid bins suck as they leech phosphates and other things into the water. you will need a "food grade" container to avoid this


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

BobHanssen said:


> Convict Cichlids. they breed frequently and are easy to raise. All you need is a tank for the parents and a few 10 gals for fry
> 
> Also, rubbermaid bins suck as they leech phosphates and other things into the water. you will need a "food grade" container to avoid this


^ solid advice. 
although im not an advocate of breeding convicts for food (i happen to love the fish) they do breed incredibly easy. and as a note its ALWAYS recommended you home grow your own feeders to avoid picking up any unwanted parasites or diseases and introducing them to your tank.
that being said, Bob mentioned a very inexpensive and virtually unlimited food source method.

this can technically work with any breeding fish but convicts are hands down going to give you the best output


----------



## Steven M (Oct 21, 2015)

I can't get enough of this forum, It's great!

I have been breeding and selling crappies for quite a while and am finding that my red really loves them!!!


----------

